# Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS



## Mikey76 (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt hier zufällig wer ein Competitor 165 von Alumacraft? Ich überlege, mir dieses Boot zu kaufen. Leider ist es in D aber schwierig bis unmöglich, sich das Modell beim Händler anzuschauen. Die "nächste" Möglichkeit wäre knapp 800km entfernt. Daher versuche ich es mal auf diesem Wege.

Viele Grüße


Mikey76


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Ruf doch den Händler mal an und frag, ob er einen Referenzkunden hat, der dichter an dir dran ist und wo du  dir das Boot im Betrieb mal anschauen kannst.


----------



## mathias160888 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hallo,

ist nicht in Berlin (Megadolon Boote) ein Alumacraft Händler in eurer Nähe? Aus meiner Sicht wenn es um die Verarbeitung des Bootes geht, kannst du dir jedes Alumacraft anschauen.

Bei uns in der Region ist Tema Marine. Der hat auch immer ein Alumacraft in der Ausstellung. Meistens aber mehrere Crestliner Modelle.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Mikey76 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hallo zusammen,

bei Megalodon und TEMA Marine war ich bereits und habe mir das Escape und das Classic angeschaut. Da ich mich aber für das Competitor interessiere, möchte ich mir das schon vorher mal anschauen. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir sowas jede Woche kaufe...  Und das nächste Competitor steht wohl erst in den Niederlanden bei Het Noorden.

Grüße

Mikey76


----------



## Janni77 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hey Mikey,
wenn Du dir das Escape und das Classic angeschaut hast kannst Du das Competitor ungesehen kaufen. Das ist genauso gut/schlecht verarbeitet wie die anderen. Einziger Unterschied ist dann die Raumaufteilung.
Sind halt günstige genietete Boote ohne wirkliche Besonderheiten. Wem Verarbeitung nicht so sehr am Herzen liegt wird da auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit sein. Positiv ist definitiv das Alumatrac-System,was allerdings nicht so schön wie eine T-Nut ist und die originalen Alumacraft aufnahmen nötig macht, sowie die Tatsache das großteile des Ausbaus nicht in Holz sondern Alu gehalten sind.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Janni77 schrieb:


> Hey Mikey,
> wenn Du dir das Escape und das Classic angeschaut hast kannst Du das Competitor ungesehen kaufen. Das ist genauso gut/schlecht verarbeitet wie die anderen. Einziger Unterschied ist dann die Raumaufteilung.
> Sind halt günstige genietete Boote ohne wirkliche Besonderheiten. *Wem Verarbeitung nicht so sehr am Herzen liegt wird da auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit sein.* Positiv ist definitiv das Alumatrac-System,was allerdings nicht so schön wie eine T-Nut ist und die originalen Alumacraft aufnahmen nötig macht, sowie die Tatsache das großteile des Ausbaus nicht in Holz sondern Alu gehalten sind.



Dieser Punkt trifft auch auf LUNDboote zu ;-)
Also würde ich sagen keine Kaufentscheidung daher möglich, wenn man ein besonderes Modell ins Auge gefasst hat sollte man es sich mindestens einmal angesehen haben, besser noch mal mit gefahren sein.


----------



## mathias160888 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Das Alumacraft ist ok aber von der Verarbeitung finde ich es nicht wirklich gut. Das Alumatrac-System ist mir persönlich aus Zuviel Plastik.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ebenfalls ein Boot gekauft und stand vor der Entscheidung Alumacraft Escape oder Crestliner Discovery. Habe mich für das Crestliner entschieden, da mir die gesamte Verarbeitung einfach besser gefiel.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Janni77 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt trifft auch auf LUNDboote zu ;-)
> Also würde ich sagen keine Kaufentscheidung daher möglich, wenn man ein besonderes Modell ins Auge gefasst hat sollte man es sich mindestens einmal angesehen haben, besser noch mal mit gefahren sein.




Das ist nicht ganz richtig- Es müsste heissen " Dieser Punkt trifft ganz besonders auf Lundboote zu "  
Aber wir waren ja beim Alumacraft, die tun sich wie gesagt bei den genannten Modellen nichts.


----------



## Mikey76 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Leider schlägt sich die höherwertigere Verarbeitungsqualität der Boote von Crestliner auch im Preis nieder...


----------



## Mikey76 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Janni77 schrieb:


> Sind halt günstige genietete Boote ohne wirkliche Besonderheiten



Günstig?  |kopfkrat    Boot mit Motor und Trailer locker über 30k - ich finde das alles andere, als günstig...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Günstig? |kopfkrat Boot mit Motor und Trailer locker über 30k - ich finde das alles andere, als günstig...



für den Preis gibt es besseres....


----------



## allegoric (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fährt hier zufällig wer ein Competitor 165 von Alumacraft? Ich überlege, mir dieses Boot zu kaufen. Leider ist es in D aber schwierig bis unmöglich, sich das Modell beim Händler anzuschauen. Die "nächste" Möglichkeit wäre knapp 800km entfernt. Daher versuche ich es mal auf diesem Wege.
> 
> ...




Geht jetzt zwar nicht direkt ums Boot, aber eine Frage würde ich dir gern stellen wollen:
Hast du schon ein Boot? Wenn nein, hast du dir bereits Gedanken um die Motorisierung gemacht? So ein Teil will auch bewegt werden und in und um Leipzig sind wir doch die meiste Zeit auf e-Motor angewiesen.
Das finde ich ganz wichtig ebenfalls zu bedenken. Ich habe selbst ein 4,10m Aluboot und das wiegt keine ~450 kg und das kommt bei bisschen Wind gaaaanz schnell an seine Grenzen. Meinen Benziner kann ich ausschließlich am Bodden / Ostsee, Störmthaler und Geißeltalsee dran schnallen. Für alles andere muss ein e-Motor her, der das Schiff auch mal bei Wind bewegen sollte. Da würde ich ich nichts unter einem Travel 1003 oder Spirit 1.0 für dein Boot nehmen.

Ich hoffe, du hast das einkalkuliert.


----------



## allegoric (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> für den Preis gibt es besseres....



die Aussage hilft auch keinem. Mach ihm doch wenigstens einen Vorschlag


----------



## mathias160888 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Also was allegoric sagt ist absolut richtig. Mit dem Kauf des Bootes ist es ja nicht getan umso größer das Boot wird um so teurer wird es! Ich denke, dass ist klar aber bei dem Boot würde ich nochmal mindestens 20.000€ in Technik und Motor bereitstellen zum investieren.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Discovery 1450 Tiller geholt. Habe im ersten Schritt nur das Boot mit Trailer gekauft und kaufe mir nun den Rest an "Technik zusammen". Grob gerechnet bin ich bei 80% des Kaufpreises des Bootes und ganz fertig bin ich noch immer nicht 

Also nicht nur ein großes Boot kaufen, das Dingen will auch unterhalten werden!

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



allegoric schrieb:


> die Aussage hilft auch keinem. Mach ihm doch wenigstens einen Vorschlag



Volle Zustimmung! Zudem wissen wir wenig über den Einsatzzweck und Gewässer, bevor wir mit Vorschlägen um uns werfen, sollten wir hier ein bisschen besser informiert sein.

Als ich mein Boot gekauft habe, habe ich mir die wesentlichen Anforderungen runtergeschrieben und mir ein paar Hersteller/Modelle angeguckt.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Also was allegoric sagt ist absolut richtig. Mit dem Kauf des Bootes ist es ja nicht getan umso größer das Boot wird um so teurer wird es! Ich denke, dass ist klar aber bei dem Boot würde ich nochmal mindestens 20.000€ in Technik und Motor bereitstellen zum investieren.
> 
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Discovery 1450 Tiller geholt. Habe im ersten Schritt nur das Boot mit Trailer gekauft und kaufe mir nun den Rest an "Technik zusammen". Grob gerechnet bin ich bei 80% des Kaufpreises des Bootes und ganz fertig bin ich noch immer nicht
> 
> ...




Für 20k hast du aber schon einen ziemlich Luxus-Kahn (Neid an und wieder aus), selbst wenn in den 20k ein fetter Motor drin ist. Je nachdem was TE machen will. Motor+Lenkung, Minnkota vorne mit Fernsteuerung, Echolot, Batterien+Landladegerät, Verkabelung das war meine Erst-Ausstattung, und lag deutlich unter 20k


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



allegoric schrieb:


> *die Aussage hilft auch keinem. Mach ihm doch wenigstens einen Vorschlag*





Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung! Zudem wissen *wir wenig über den Einsatzzweck und Gewässer, bevor wir mit Vorschlägen um uns werfen*, sollten wir hier ein bisschen besser informiert sein.
> 
> Als ich mein Boot gekauft habe, habe ich mir die wesentlichen Anforderungen runtergeschrieben und mir ein paar Hersteller/Modelle angeguckt.



Reicht das warum es keine Vorschläge gibt?|rolleyes


----------



## Janni77 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Das liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters! Aber ausgebaute Boote der  5x2meter Klasse mit einem mindeststandard an Serienausstattung fangen halt bei um die 11k an, da sind die 17k des Competitors 165Sc doch durchaus als günstig einzustufen.Auch wenn ich der Ansicht bin das die Alumacraft es nicht wert sind.

Der Gesamtpreis inkl. Motor Trailer etc ist ja dann sehr individuell. Mann könnte das Competitor ja auch mit nem 1900€ 1350er Marlin Trailer und nem 25PS Parsun paaren, dann liegt das ganze bei unter 22k. 
Wäre natürlich mumpitz, aber es geht ja hier nur ums Boot


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hier wurde von 20k an Technik allein (ohne Boot und Trailer) gesprochen. Bei 10k für den Motor bist du irgendwo in Richtung neuer 100 PS 4-Takter unterwegs, und für nochmal 10k bekommst du ein Echo+Trollingmotor und ein bisschen Kleinkrams. Und ein brauchbarer Trailer ist auch noch drin

Wenn's natürlich Echo vorne u hinten mit Sidescan auf 20Zoll Display mit eingebauter Fanggarantie sein sollen, und Autopilot usw, und du der Hänger ein Pega Lundliner in Deluxe Edition sein muss, dann kann man das natürlich fast beliebig steigern.


----------



## Janni77 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Mein letzter Post bezog sich auf Mikey`s Post das er das Alumacraft nicht für günstig halten würde, ich hatte vergessen das entsprechend zu zitieren. 
Das man grad im Bootsangelbereich nach oben keine Grenze hat ist mir klar, habe selbst erst in den letzten 3 monaten ziemlich aufgerüstet, aber da bin ich ohne Boot/Motor/Trailer schon bei 20k.
Man muss halt schauen wofür man den ganzen Kram nutzt und wieviel einem das wert ist.
Das nicht alles sein muss ist Sonnenklar, aber es geht ja nicht NUR um das Angeln vom Boot an sich sondern auch um die Begeisterung und das verspielte in Sachen Technik- Abgesehen von Teschnischen Dingen die entweder über Ihre Lebensdauer oder aber durch gewaltige Erleichterungen einen höheren Preis rechtfertigen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

@Janni77: ich bin voll bei dir - ich hab wenig Zeit, meine Schlüsselanforderungen sind robust, wenig anfällig, extrem einfach zu pflegen, schnell Einsatz bereit. Daher robustes Aluboot, das ich durchkärchern kann, ordentlicher Motor, vernünftiges Echo, MinnKota TrollingMotor, + Trailer mit dem man gut slippen kann. Kann aber auch diejenigen verstehen, die Teppich einbauen, Karbon Armaturenbrett usw.


----------



## mathias160888 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Ich wollte mit meinem Post eigentlich auch nur Untermalen, dass die Kosten für die Ausstattung nicht unter den Tisch fallen sollten.

Wenn ich mir ein Boot in der Preisklasse anschaue, dann wird es bestimmt kein Lowrance Hook in 5" werden! Ich möchte dann auch schon angemessene Technik zum Boot haben.

Und wenn wir jetzt nicht immer nur das billigste kaufen, dann sind für so eoin Boot ruckzuck 15-20k an Zubehör ausgegeben.

So aber anderes Thema, eventuell kann der Threadersteller ja mal seinen Anwendungsraum angeben?
Eventuell haben wir ja Boradies, die passende Boote fahren.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Mikey76 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> für den Preis gibt es besseres....



Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.



allegoric schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein Boot? Wenn nein, hast du dir bereits Gedanken um die Motorisierung gemacht? So ein Teil will auch bewegt werden und in und um Leipzig sind wir doch die meiste Zeit auf e-Motor angewiesen.



Nein, das soll mein erstes Boot werden. Mit folgenden Parametern bin ich auf der Suche: Boot der 5m-Klasse, mindestens 2,00m breit, besser 2,10m, Motor ca. 80-90PS, Trailer der 1350kg-Klasse mit LED-Leuchten, Persenning fürs Boot. Platz für 4 Personen muss vorhanden sein, da die Familie auch den Spaß am Bootfahrten für sich entdeckt hat.

Haupteinsatzgebiete sollen die Elbe, die Müritz, diverse Seen und perspektivisch auch das Angeln in den Niederlanden sein, Angelarten Wurfangeln, Vertikal und Schleppen. Technik wie Echo, Frontmotor mit Batterien und Ankerwinde etc. sollen nach und nach verbaut werden.

Das mit der Qualität ist so eine Sache: Wenn ich meine Qualitätsansprüche als Maßstab nehme, könnte ich kein Angelboot amerikanischer Bauart kaufen. Ich war erschrocken, als ich diverse Boote aus der Nähe in Augenschein genommen habe. Und da sind furchtbar ausschauende Schweißnähte noch das geringste Übel. Ich konnte bisher z.B. kein geschweißtes Boot finden, was nicht mit kleinen "Beulen" übersät ist, dort, wo innen die Spannten zur Stabilisierung verschweißt sind. Das scheint beim Schweißen solche Verspannungen zu erzeugen, dass man das dann außen sieht.

Die Frage ist für mich eher: Was bin ich bereit, auszugeben. Und als Budget habe ich mir eben <30K gesetzt für die oben beschriebene Ausstattung. Und das scheint kaum realisierbar für die Modelle, die in meiner näheren Auswahl sind. Dies wären das Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS, das Tracker Pro Guide V-16 SC, Crestliner Fish Hawk 1650 und das Lund 1650 Rebel XS SS. 

Dazu kommt, dass man als Bootsneuling auf die fachliche Kompetenz des Händlers angewiesen ist. Und da wird aber überall was anderes angeraten. Von "auf keinen Fall einen Motor von Suzuki kaufen", bis hin zu "Suzuki baut mit die besten Motoren" ist da alles dabei. Das gleiche hab ich übrigens auch schon in Bezug auf die Motoren von Mercury gehört. Weiter gehts beim Trailer: "Mega V-Liner sind die besten Trailer", beim nächsten Händler geht nichts über den Multiliner. Am liebsten würde ich übrigens einen US-Trailer umbauen lassen, den gibts sogar auch manchmal mit zum Boot dazu. Das macht aber kaum ein Händler.

Mein Problem ist eigentlich jetzt, dass ich zu lange überlegt habe, was den Kauf des Bootes betrifft. Gäbe es das Starweld 1600 SC noch, würde ich das sofort kaufen. Die neuen Modelle von Starweld sagen mir leider so gar nicht zu.

Über weitere Vorschläge und Tipps zum Bootskauf würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße

Mikey76


----------



## mathias160888 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Also dann gebe ich dir schonmal einen Tipp den ich bei mittlerweile allen Bootshändlern festgestellt habe.

Schaue draußen nach der Werbung und drinnen gibt es den besten Motor der Welt und wirklich nur der und kein anderer!!!! Alle anderen können einfach keine Motoren bauen.

Egal wo du dein Boot kaufst, nach dem Bootskauf wird es schwer mit dem Händler zusprechen wenn irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Da haben die auf einmal kaum Zeit, Emails werden nur spärlich beantwortet etc.

Ich weiss wo noch ein günstiges Tracker V16 Pro Guide steht. Nagelneu aber aus Baujahr 2015. Der Händler bekommt es nicht wirklich verkauft aber du kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken, dann kann ich dir den damaligen Preis gerne nennen und den Händler. Mir war es zu groß aber bei dir Passt es ja von den Abmessungen.

Grundsätzlich, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast sind alle Bassboote egal ob Amy, Niederländer etc. Qualitativ nicht wirklich berauschend. Trotzdem gibt es nochmal richtige Graupen dabei. 


Der Bootskauf ist aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Glaubens Frage.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm da frage ich mich wie die Leute dir Tipps zum Trailer geben konnten, wenn du noch nicht mal weißt was für ein Boot du hast?

 Naja egal...

 Ich kann dir Kaasbollrümpfe empfehlen, bei normalem Gebrauch wirst du so ein Teil überleben, gerade wenn es ein Trailerboot wird.
 Ich hab ein 17er in Vertikalversion, angeln zu Dritt bestens möglich. Dazu einen 70er Suzuki (bei Motoren würde ich es abhängig machen was du in der Nähe hast zwecks Wartung usw. ansonsten eben schauen was die Hauptberuflichen fahren, sprich die Guides, da alle Teamboddenboote seit Jahren mit Suzukis fahren habe ich auch einen genommen-denn die werden wissen warum sie diese seit vielen Jahren an allen Booten fahren) Trailer habe ich einen Pegamultiliner glaube heißt das Teil, mit LED undschwenkbarer Lichtleiste-super angenehm wenn man nix wegpacken muss oder an und abschrauben muss, trailert super und man kann alles alleine innerhalb fünf Minuten machen, rein wie Raustrailern.
 Technik habe ich dann einen Motorguide 80lb IX5 24V und ein 9er HDS Gen. 3...
 Paar schöne Stühle zum sitzen während der Fahrt und dann zum umstecken auf Stuhlbeine zum Angeln.
 Tja was soll ich sagen Boot ist Hammer Geil, Servide bei Kaasboll der letzte Scheiss-da muss man Zeit und Nerven für haben-aus dem Grund war es auch das erste und einzige Boot was ich dort gekauft habe.

 WEnn du gut verhandelst kommst mit 30tsd genau hin.
 Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich dort höchstens die Schale kaufen und den Rest woanders machen lassen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hier mal zwei Bilder


----------



## Mikey76 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Egal wo du dein Boot kaufst, nach dem Bootskauf wird es schwer mit dem Händler zusprechen wenn irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Da haben die auf einmal kaum Zeit, Emails werden nur spärlich beantwortet etc.



Und da ich das bei einigen Händlern schon im Vorfeld erleben durfte, kommt dort ein Kauf für mich nicht in Frage.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ähm da frage ich mich wie die Leute dir Tipps zum Trailer geben konnten, wenn du noch nicht mal weißt was für ein Boot du hast?



Ich habe mir ja Komplettangebote mit Motor und Trailer machen lassen und diese Aussagen wurden da pauschal getroffen.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Kaasbollrümpfe empfehlen, bei normalem Gebrauch wirst du so ein Teil überleben, gerade wenn es ein Trailerboot wird.



Das 19-er durfte ich letztes Jahr beim Boddenangeln erleben, sehr robust und scheinbar unverwüstlich.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich dort höchstens die Schale kaufen und den Rest woanders machen lassen.



Kann es da keine Probleme bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen geben? So nach dem Motto, da wurde beim Anbau des Motors ein Fehler gemacht?



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> WEnn du gut verhandelst kommst mit 30tsd genau hin.



Nur Boot mit Motor und Trailer oder auch mit Echo und Frontmotor?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

ich hab ein 19er Kaasboll und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## angel-daddy (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hi,

http://www.tinn-silver.eu/de/

schau dich doch mal hier um. Unverwüstlich und total individuell. Wir haben so eins und ich kann nur sagen, ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Jan(Der Hersteller) ist selber Angler.....
Du kannst dir das "innen" bauen lassen, wie du es möchtest. Auch nachträglich haben wir noch viel geändert. Wenn man mal eine WE am Stück geangelt hat, merkt man sehr schnell, wo Verbesserungen nötig und wichtig sind.
Da du aus Leipzig kommst, kannst du es problemlos mit einer WE Urlaub verbinden.


----------



## allegoric (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

An der Stelle muss ich 50Jäger Recht geben. Kaasboll Boote sind zwar weniger Familienboote, aber fürs Angeln genial. Robuster wirst es nirgends finden. Wenn dir und deiner Familie die Innenaussattung ausreicht, dann sind das klasse Boote. Hat natürlich mit einem Bassboat nicht viel am Hut. 
Ich persönlich würde eh nie ein Bassi kaufen, da ich die Fahrt auf Bodden und Ostsee bevorzuge. Da bringen mir die flachen Aufbauten gar nichts. Das Aufklatschen auf's WAsser finde ich super unangenehm und mit 100 Sachen rasen, muss ich nicht. Da finde ich persönlich einen tiefen V-Rumpf, der schön in die Welle geht und trotzdem (halb-)gleitet tausendmal entspannter und spaßiger als so ein Brett aufm Wasser, gerade wenn das Boot für die Familie genutzt wird. Es sitzen in den Bassboaten nicht ohne Grund die meisten mit Brille drin .
Für mich wäre so ein Kaasbooll aber wieder overdressed, da ich ebenfalls in der Region Leipzig angeln will und bei unseren "Slipmöglichkeiten" und der Verwendung der e-Motoren, schiebt das alles einen Riegel vor. Gerade Markkleeberger See oder Schladitzer See, da brauchste halt nen vernünftigen E-Motor, der auch noch riesige Strecken zurücklegen soll. Aus diesem Grund würde ich mir nie ein Boot zulegen, was die 250kg Grenze (nackt) merklich überschreitet. Einen Bugmotor kannste für diesen Zweck haken, der dieser die Strecken nicht überlebt. Da musste irgendwas mit Schub nehmen und da kommt eigentlich nur EPropulsion oder Torqeedo als Heckvariante in Frage.

Aktuell habe ich ein Kimple, werde das aber dieses oder nächstes Jahr von 4,00 auf 4,65m vergrößern, was hier die absolute Obergrenze. Ich bin mit dem Kimple sehr zufrieden; ist halt wirklich minimal und für deine Ansprüche nicht geeignet. Jetzt im Urlaub auch wieder 250 Küstenkilometer geschrubbt mit 20 PSer . An der Küste wird meine Alubüchse immer bestaunt, weil se trotz der komischen Bilder auf der Webseite in real gut aussieht. Habs ja auch ausgebaut .

Klar, wenn ich an der Müritz oder an der See wohnen würde, dann würde ich mir auch ein Monsterboot zulegen. Hier ists aber völlig unpraktisch. Außerdem rate ich dir für's erste Boot nicht gleich so eine riesen Ausgabe zu stemmen. Fang erst mal klein an, probiere dich aus. Die Ansprüche wachsen erst mit dem ersten Boot. So ein Alukahn kann man für gutes Geld und wenig Verlust immerwieder verkaufen.

Dann überlege dir gut, ob es wirklich 90 PS sein müssen. Wenns ein Aluboot ist, dann reichen auch deutlich kleinere Motorisierungen. Ich fahre mit meinen 20 PS gut 40 km/h, wenn ich alleine drin sitze. Das zitierte TeamBoddenAngeln hat auf seinen Kaasbolls 70 PS drauf und die sitzen meist zu viert im Boot und haben ihren Spaß. So ein 90 PSer säuft ohne Ende auch wenns Suzuki Einspritzer sind. Wobei Suzuki wirklich Spritsparend fährt. Ich komme bei 53 km auf knapp 10l. Häng mal nen 40PSer dran, dann wird das deutlich mehr. An der See habe ich gemerkt, dass zwar manche riesen Boote fahren, aber dann beim Benzin gnausrig sind und deswegen bestimmte Strecken nicht mehr machen. Das sollte mit bedacht werden. Ein tolles Boot bringt auch nichts, wenn's nicht gefahren wird.


----------



## allegoric (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Wenn du es deutlich preiswerter haben willst, aber auf deine eigenen Wünsche anpassbar, dann schau mal direkt bei den Polen von Viking vorbei. Da kommt mein nächstes Boot her. 100% auf mich zugeschnitten. Ich bin die Teile gefahren und war restlos begeistert. Für das Geld und die Verarbeitung kann das keiner bieten. Die haben auch ne große Palette an Booten. Ist halt kein "Trendboot" und kostet entsprechend auch nicht 20k plus. Man muss halt bisschen Englisch können und bereit sein ne Strecke zu fahren. Gibt auch hiesige Händler davon, aber ich teile lieber direkt meine Wünsche mit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Kann es da keine Probleme bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen geben? So nach dem Motto, da wurde beim Anbau des Motors ein Fehler gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> Nur Boot mit Motor und Trailer oder auch mit Echo und Frontmotor?



Warum, der Spiegel wird das letzte sein was kaputt geht...


Und bei 30tsd reden wir um das Gesamtpaket...

Ich habe auch Freunde die ein 19er haben, zusammen mit meinem 17er auf der Müritz gefahren-Aussage war direkt viel wendiger...
Auch hast du im 19er nicht mehr Platz zum angeln, durch die Sitze hinterm Steuerstand wird die zusätzliche Größe direkt wieder eingenommen...

 Übrigens kommt ja die Rohschale aus Norge, die Ausbauten Innen, wie Boxen, Rutenfach oder Podeste kannst du dir alles einbauen lassen nach deinen Wünschen, Lage des Steuerstandes usw...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Warum, der Spiegel wird das letzte sein was kaputt geht...
> 
> 
> Und bei 30tsd reden wir um das Gesamtpaket...
> ...



naja, das 17er ist ein Klasse-Boot, keine Frage - beim 19er macht es einen Unterschied, ob mechanische oder hydraulische Lenkung. Steuerstand bauen die dir auch, wie du magst. Das 19er ist beim vertikalangeln etwas windanfälliger, insb mit dem großen Steuerstand in der Mitte. Da muss man mehr mit dem Trollingmotor arbeiten. Bei mir in der Marina liegen 2 17er, optisch sehen die schon kleiner aus. Das 19er fühlt sich für mich schon größer an. Ich würde mein 19er nicht gegen ein 17er tauschen wollen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> naja, das 17er ist ein Klasse-Boot, keine Frage - beim 19er macht es einen Unterschied, ob mechanische oder hydraulische Lenkung. Steuerstand bauen die dir auch, wie du magst. Das 19er ist beim vertikalangeln etwas windanfälliger, insb mit dem großen Steuerstand in der Mitte. Da muss man mehr mit dem Trollingmotor arbeiten. Bei mir in der Marina liegen 2 17er, optisch sehen die schon kleiner aus. Das 19er fühlt sich für mich schon größer an. Ich würde mein 19er nicht gegen ein 17er tauschen wollen.



klar das 19er ist von der Größe her schon ein anderer Klopper als das 17er....die mehr Größe führt aber in dem Fall der fest verauten Sitzbank nicht dazu das man mit mehr Leuten angeln kann...einer hinten auf der Box und einer vorne in der Spitze und einer vorne vorm Steuerstand...
 Hydraulische Lenkung habe ich auch...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Neben meinem 19er lag heute das Kaasboll 590 der Jungs von Carnivore-Fishing, nur 15cn laenger wirkte aber deutlich geräumiger. Allerdings hatten die keine Sitzbank hinter der Konsole

War kurz bei den Jungs von Kaasboll, die hatten ein paar 17er und 19er Ruempfe da. Wenn es fuer den TE eine Option ist, Einfach mal anrufen und nach einem komplett Angebot fragen.


----------



## DerIngo (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Ich würde auch ein UMS 500DC oder CC in die Auswahl einbeziehen. Stehen Kaasboll in nichts nach - komplett 4mm durchgeschweisst, Leergewicht 400Kg,  Motoren bis 90PS. Ein UMS 500DC wirds bei mir - mit Mercury 115 pro xs. Trailer habe ich die Tage abgeholt - ein Doppelachser mit 100Km/h Zulassung und Bremsenspülung - Ohlmeier MT 1700.

Die Kirmestrailer bei diesen Amipaketen machen mich fertig. Die Amiboote auch. Meistens 2 oder höchstens 3mm Boden - Seiten 1,6mm. Und Alles zusammen nur 30Tsd. Der Preis ist eine Frechheit für den Klumpen Alufolie.

Für soviel Geld gibts richtig Gutes in Alu von Kaasboll, Tinn Silver oder UMS. Allesamt 4mm und unerreicht robust.


----------



## DerIngo (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alumacraft Competitor 165 CS*

Hier noch der Link zu UMS

http://www.ums-boote.de/ums-500-dc/


----------

